# Koa Hope Chest



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

*This Hope Chest I made with Koa a friend brpoght back with him from Hawaii I did a double inlay for dove tails with Ebony and Quilited Maple *


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Welcome. 
Can't see pic. I'm sure it's nice


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

sorry I think I fixed it


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

There you go. That's very nice. You did a great job on the inlay detail, and the finish looks good as well. 
What did you finish with?


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Used Tung oil 3 coats


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Very nice. The double inlays in the edges are especially cool.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

bigcouger said:


> Used Tung oil 3 coats


Thanks, looks rich. I like the depth It gives off.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Wow, that's beautiful. I really like your inlaid dovetails for the corners. Very nice touch.


----------

